# Shooter review



## bonehead848 (Jan 21, 2007)

Ever since we discovered the redbox my wife and I have been watching movies every chance we get. Having an awesome ht and $1 movie rentals is hard to beat, forget the theater... I somehow had never heard of this movie when we picked it up tonight, but it looked good so we rented it.
First of all I loved it, It takes a lot to get me on the edge of my seat in a movie and it's been a while since I have been but this did the trick. Seeing Invincible made me a Mark Wahlberg fan and this movie put him in my top 10 favorites. He fit the role of sharpshooter perfectly, he just seems like a beast:boxer:. The other actors/actresses were cast pretty perfect imo as well. His girl makes a very convincing damsel in distress and shes quite attractive as well which always helps. The baddies were easy to hate which is always fun.
The audio was a little hit and miss. There was more lfe in this movie than any I have seen in a while. So much so I turned it down lest the neighbors complain from the earthquake. Tons of gunfire, explosions, helicopters, etc. My only complaint was sometimes the background was so intense that the conversations were hard to hear. There were also some muttered conversations and, in a movie were the plot is so important, rewinding due to "what did he say?" is no fun.
The plot was pretty thought provoking if you ask me. This movie reminded me of Lord of War, another favorite of mine, in this way. As I said earlier it kept me on the edge of my seat. I really hate any cheasy lines or situations in movies (Fantastic 4 :thumbsdown and I was very pleased that most every situation in the movie was well planned and very genuine.
Overall, I would absolutely recommend this movie to anyone looking for a fun night in the ht. Enjoy!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I saw previews of this and it struck my interest. I think Mark Wahlberg is a pretty good actor... I tend to like his movies.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Rented and watched this last night. While I enjoyed it, I'm not sure I would buy it, although I'll probably watch it again.


----------



## lvisneau (May 20, 2007)

I also liked this one. I will say I expected the 50 cal. to sound more like the one in smokin aces (I really liked that one). Which has become a demo of mine. (chapter14) But all in all a good sounding movie as well.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

This one is "on deck",... well actually it is setting on top of the fridge. Been there two days now,... I get the feeling I'll be disappointed in the film. Read most of Stephen Hunter's "Bob Lee Swagger" books. 

I guess I'll just never understand why Hollywood takes a best seller, thinks they can re-write it, and then wonder why the film bombed at the box office. I get the feeling this is another in a long line of disappointments,...but I'll probably still watch it. :dontknow:


----------



## ACGREEN (Feb 23, 2007)

I am planning on viewing this monie. Thanks for the review.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Well,... I watched it. Tried to ignore the little things that bugged me. I was actually able to enjoy it for what it was. I'd call it a popcorn flick. Worth watching, but I won't be buying.


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

lvisneau said:


> I also liked this one. I will say I expected the 50 cal. to sound more like the one in smokin aces (I really liked that one). Which has become a demo of mine. (chapter14) But all in all a good sounding movie as well.


Just picked this one up from Hollywood Video (4 for $20) and I really enjoyed it. To me it had some similarities to the Bourne movies in the sense of the lone operative going against the system.

Smoking Aces was a 'different' but interesting flick... you mention the 50 cal. though...

Shooter's special features are very interesting too. They explain the training Wahlberg went through and there was an actual ex-Marine sniper that oversaw everything right down to the breathing and proper way to lay. He said they taught Wahlberg how to shoot and he was actually hitting targets 1000 yards out after three days! The instructor was pretty impressed and I think it was cool/humorous that he said Mark started calling all his friends saying "You won't believe what I just did!" Showed even though he's an actor he got just as excited as any of us would have.

So I took it as the reason the 50 cal. wasn't pumped up with bass like in Aces was because Shooter was going for a more realistic look and feel. I've been on the range with .45's many times for qualifications and recerts and I remember the first time I was out there it didn't sound anything like the movies. (I love how Hollywood tends to make every pistol sound like a 44 magnum and every machine gun sounds like a belt fed M60). 

If you have the DVD, definitely check out the special features if you haven't or normally don't. This movie has some interesting features included.


----------



## thekl0wn (Jul 5, 2007)

nova said:


> I get the feeling I'll be disappointed in the film. Read most of Stephen Hunter's "Bob Lee Swagger" books.


As with every other book I've read, and then seen the movie... This was the case. Not a bad movie, but "Hollywood-ized", which is to be expected.


----------



## WillyD (Sep 6, 2006)

I found this movie entertaining.


----------

